# J'ai rencontré quelqu'un d'intelligent



## Felicetta

Salve/Salut,

Non so per quale motivo ma proprio adesso mi sfugge la regola grammatica per quanto riguarda l'uso di 'qualcuno' seguito da un aggettivo. Sto studiando francese ed ogni tanto quando imparo qualcosa di nuovo (regola grammatica) cerco di ricordare se l'equivalente in italiano e lo stesso o no. 

Comunque...

_J'ai rencontré quelqu'un d'intelligent _sarebbe _Ho trovato qualcuno d'intelligente_ vero? 

Grazie/Merci bien


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... non direi, in italiano la costruzione col partitivo è usata con _qualcosa_, non con _qualcuno_, quindi _'ho trovato qualcuno intellligente'_.


----------



## Felicetta

Necsus said:


> Hmm... non direi, in italiano la costruzione col partitivo è usata con _qualcosa_, non con _qualcuno_, quindi _'ho trovato qualcuno intellligente'_.


 
Ahhh...ok. Grazie!


----------



## IsaMilano

A me invece, sembra strana l'espressione senza "di"...
Infatti, non si direbbe "qualcuno simpatico" ma "qualcuno di simpatico".

Al massimo, per evitare qualsiasi ambiguità, potresti mettere "Ho incontrato una persona intelligente"


----------



## brian

IsaMilano said:


> A me invece, sembra strana l'espressione senza "di"...
> Infatti, non si direbbe "qualcuno simpatico"  ma "qualcuno di simpatico".



No, con "qualcuno" non si usa il partitivo "di".



			
				IsaMilano said:
			
		

> Al massimo, per evitare qualsiasi ambiguità, potresti mettere "Ho incontrato una persona intelligente"



Sì, certo!


----------



## IsaMilano

Anche se la persona interessata non guarderà di sicuro questa discussione (mi sono accorta che era stata postata alla fine del 2007!), ti posso assicurare che non ho mai sentito dire "qualcuno simpatico" durante i tre anni che ho passato in Italia, almeno nella lingua parlata!

Ho sempre sentito dire "qualcuno di gentile/simpatico/carino" ecc... Forse si tratta anche di un regionalismo ma mi sembra la forma corretta.


----------



## Joan bolets

Ça depend!

credo che, in italiano (attenzione, regionalismo siciliano) si direbbe per esempio: "Qualcuno di simpatico c'era", in allusione a un paragone con il resto della gente, ritenuta priva di questa qualità. ma è altrettanto comume dire "qualcuno simpatico c'era". è che forse ti viene difficile accettare l'assenza del partitivo, in quanto francese!


----------



## L'equilibrista

No, con "qualcuno" + aggettivo mai sentito mettere il "di" in mezzo.
Sono espressioni calcate dall'inglese o al più dal francese.


----------

